# Bodag



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Ma egy étlapon láttam ezt a szót. Még anyukámtól hallottam régen olyasmi értelemben, hogy rosszul (nem eléggé) meg- vagy átsült tészta, ezért eléggé meglepődtem, hogy több étel mellé is ez volt köretnek.
Megkérdeztem a pincért, hogy mit takar a szó, és ő azt mondta, hogy egy lepényfélét, aminek az elnevezése le lett védve, ezért választottak más szót hozzá.

Az értelmező szótár szerint a bodag vakarékbból sütött lepény. (Hogy a vakarék pontosan mit jelent, nem tudom. Nyilván az edény alján megmaradt tésztamaradvány, de milyen tésztáé? És nyersé vagy sülté? Valószínűleg az előbbi.)

*A kérdésem az, hogy - annak ellenére, hogy nem szerepel az értelmező szótárban - ti ismertek-e a bodag más jelentését, pl. azt, amiről nekem van tudomásom*.

Köszönöm a válaszaitokat.


----------



## uress

Természetesen a nyersé, de aztán rendesen meg is lett sütve. Biztos, hogy nem értetted félre a sütöttségét?


----------



## Zsanna

Bocsi, ezt nem teljesen értem.
Az éttermi bodag biztosan meg van sütve rendesen (rákérdeztem), de én nem ebben az értelemben ismerem a szót. (A többi l. mint fenn.)


----------



## uress

Persze, hogy meg van sütve, hiszen a bodag ezt jelenti.
(Sültet egyébként nem is lehet sütni, csak kétszersültnek.)


----------



## francisgranada

Bevallom, hogy a _bodag _szót soha életemben nem hallottam, úgyhogy fogalmam sincs róla, hogy eléggé meg van-e sütve vagy nem ... Őszintén szólva, a _vakarék _szóval se igen találkoztam, de ennek legalább el tudom képzelni a  jelentését.

Ezek tényleg közhasználatú/közismert szavak?


----------



## Encolpius

Én sem ismerem. A szótár szerint *tájnyelvi *szó. Itt többet meg lehet tudni róla.


----------



## uress

Az túlzás, hogy köz, azok már csak voltak, de aki a konyhában kiismeri magát, meg vannak öreg rokonai, meg olyan környéken lakott, annak nem újdonság. (Van egy nagy kupac ilyen szó. Most csak így pár ízelítőnek, a régen mindennaposakból: vakaró, málé, görhe, író, tejleves, stelázsi, kolesz.)

A vakaró bodag egyébként nem olyan lapos, mint a lepény, magasabb, kerekebb. De ugyanígy a rántotthús készítésekor is kikaparjuk a tálakat, pontosabb is lenne a kaparó név, főleg ha azt kézzel tesszük, összeöntjük a liszt-tojás-morzsa maradékot, és kisütjük, az meg a borzaska.


----------



## Zsanna

uress said:


> Az túlzás, hogy köz,(...)


Mi az, hogy "köz"? 
Ha a közhasználatú rövidítése akar lenni, akkor nekem nem ugrott be.  
Kérlek, ne használj ilyen jellegű rövidítésket (sem), mert a fórumon tilos.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi a tapasztalatokat! 
Mivel tájnyelvi szó, tényleg logikus, hogy csak bizonyos vidékeken legyen ismert. Ezek szerint az északi rész nem tartozik bele.

Érdekes, hogy ma már receptet is adnak hozzá (köszi, Encolpius), pedig eredetileg nyilván csak a maradék tészta felhasználása volt a cél.


----------



## franknagy

Ha rántott húst csinálunk, ha a hús hamarabb elfogy, mint a liszt, tojás és a prézli, akkor a maradékot összegyúrjuk, és bodagot sütünk belőle.


----------



## Zsanna

Nálunk ennek más neve volt, de nem jut eszembe, hogy micsoda.


----------



## Encolpius

Hát, ez nem is hivatalos étel, mi otthon ezt talán *laskának *hívtuk, szerintem midnenki úgy hívja, ahogy akarja.


----------

